# Toronto Union Station....now 'essentially' complete!



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 29, 2021)

Years late and a couple hundred million over budget.....the City of Toronto says the revitalization of Union Station is now essentially complete.

This is the last phase that just opened...the GO Bay Concourse. The GO York Concourse and VIA Concourse have been open for several years. But looking at this video.....still lots of hording up where food courts and concession will be located (probably post pandemic) Plus it looks like there's still printing and trim to be completed.





Map here: Union Station Revitalization | GO Transit

Now another phase is about to begin: New widened platforms and a South Concourse they're saying will take another 8 > 10 years to complete!


----------



## jiml (Jul 29, 2021)

Only 5 1/2 years in the making! Heaven only knows how long the next phase will actually take.


----------



## OBS (Jul 29, 2021)

Now to just get up there to visit!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 29, 2021)

Been riding the Canadian annually for years, and Union Station was always under construction. How to navigate through it changed annually.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 29, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Years late and a couple hundred million over budget.....the City of Toronto says the revitalization of Union Station is now essentially complete.
> 
> This is the last phase that just opened...the GO Bay Concourse. The GO York Concourse and VIA Concourse have been open for several years. But looking at this video.....still lots of hording up where food courts and concession will be located (probably post pandemic) Plus it looks like there's still printing and trim to be completed.
> 
> ...



My Canadian BILs Toronto based Company was part of this project, and he's been retired for several years.

Look for the NYP renovations to last a Looooongbtime and for the Cost Overuns to mount like crazy! Thats how it's done!

Last time I was @ Union Station it was a Mess, I look forward to seeing the Comleted Station once COVID is under Control and the Border is open for Tourists to ride Trains!


----------



## jis (Jul 30, 2021)

I think they have done a really good job at the GO Concourse at Toronto Union Station. I used it extensively the last time I was there with the OTOL Fest.


----------

